# JExcelAPI -> Zeilenumbruch?



## Dag B. (1. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es bei der JExcelAPI möglich ist, einen Zeilenumbruch zu machen? Und wenn ja wie?

Hab schon gegoogelt und in der Doku geschaut, aber bisher hab ich nix dazu gefunden...:rtfm:

Danke schonmal


----------



## Dag B. (10. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich mag das eben nochmal hochschieben, vielleicht hat diese Woche ja jemand eine Idee.


----------



## mr-gurke (13. Jul 2009)

Habe schon länger nicht mehr mit JExcelAPI gearbeitet, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann muss man viele Dinge über die Zellformatierung einstellen.

Wenn man in Excel selbst Zeilenumbrüche in den Zellen will, muss man das in der Zellformatierung einstellen, also wird es wohl in der API ähnlich sein. Hast du Excel 2007? Dann speicher doch einfach eine Mappe im xlsx Format und schau dir in nem XML Editor an, wie das im XML umgesetzt ist, vielleicht kommste so dahinter wies geht.


----------

